# Fishkill N.Y. Model Train and R.R. Hobby Show



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

This Sunday Feb 14th 2016


Hi Guys,
The Fishkill N.Y. Model Train and Railroad
Hobby Show will be pulling into the
Fishkill Recreation Center to make its
debut show on Sunday, February 14. The
show, admission price is $7 for adults and
$2 for children younger than 12, will be
held from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m.

It will be one of the largest Railroad shows in Southern Dutchess county ever. 1000's of square feet of Operating layouts, dealer, vendor tables and so much more.
We look forward to seeing everyone there, We will have the largest # of operating layouts ever along with a record setting vendor table attendance Kids activity's Lego Trains and so much more. We have 5 dealers selling just Largescale as well. We've been working hard to have Largescale represented well at our all scale Events.
The show is easily located 1 block off RT 84 at Exit 12 in Fishkill NY at the new Rec center.
*793 Route 52, Fishkill, N.Y*

*Please visit our new web site for details and thanks again for all those who support our events and Model Railroading.
* 
http://kingstontrainshow.com/f...railroad-hobby-show/


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Under stand it was a good show and for a new one day event around 8000 showed up. Good to hear. Later RJD


----------

